# Worst Shounen Female of All Time



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 8, 2013)

This is it. 3 females. Only one comes out as the most terrible female character ever conceived in a shounen. The gloves are coming off. 

Let's do this.

1.) Sakura Haruno



2.) Erza Scarlet



3.) Orihime Inoue


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

How is Inoue on this list?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 8, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> How is Inoue on this list?



Kurosaki-kun x1000?


----------



## convict (Mar 8, 2013)

While that is terribly annoying I don't think she can be compared to the other two. One is a fail beyond all fails and the other is a redundant plot machine.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Kurosaki-kun x1000?



You still live in 2009 brah?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2013)

Orihime actually has made a conscious effort to not fail and doesn't ass-pull much, if at all expect pre-SS arc. Not to mention she hasn't ass-pulled in hundreds of chapters. This match is just between Sakura and Ezra.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I guess Orihime falls out early. Had to put a 3rd in, cut me some slack.  (I don't think OP has any bad females, right?)


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Mar 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The gloves are coming off.



No please, Lets keep them on.
​


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Well, I guess Orihime falls out early. Had to put a 3rd in, cut me some slack.  (I don't think OP has any bad females, right?)



That chick who falls in love or some shit on Doflamingo's team.
Absolutely terrible.
but she's a side piece so no one cares.

Then there's Minerva but same series.
There is also Rimi from HSDK, garbage.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura


ensoriki said:


> That chick who falls in love or some shit on Doflamingo's team.
> Absolutely terrible.
> but she's a side piece so no one cares.
> 
> ...



That one's comic relief so i don't think it really counts


----------



## Patrick (Mar 8, 2013)

While Erza is a giant asspull, Sakura and Inoue are just downright annoying.


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

Erza may have been pissing people off recently with Minerva and Kagura, there's no fathomable way she'll ever be as horrid as Sakura.

She is garbage in its most vile form.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> (I don't think OP has any bad females, right?)


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2013)

Haruno fucking Sakura. Worst piece of shit ever. Just the mere sight of her annoys me.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Hakan, don't hate on Tashigi mang. 


Going with Sakura easily. At least Erza is competent despite her sueness. Orihime is only annoying with the kurosakis.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

All of Kishimoto's females combined  Everyone's either a love interest, useless, irrelevant or a useless love interest who is irrelevant! 

Atleast Mashima had good ones with Rave and Kubo does good work with Inoue Rukia and the rest.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 8, 2013)

What about ummmmmm........... damn Naruto really doesn't have any competent females does it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Matta Clatta said:


> What about ummmmmm........... damn Naruto really doesn't have any competent females does it?



NO IT DOESNT.


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

Mei is cool

And OP women all look like mutants


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Pretty sure everyone in OP looks like a mutant to some degree


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 8, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Mei is cool
> 
> And OP women all look like mutants



Some things work inside a certain context, others don't. In OP the designs work


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

Girls are so noodle like though


----------



## Ben B (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> All of Kishimoto's females combined  Everyone's either a love interest, useless, irrelevant or a useless love interest who is irrelevant!
> 
> Atleast Mashima had good ones with Rave and Kubo does good work with Inoue Rukia and the rest.



True but aside from Sakura, the females in Naruto were never intended by the author as anything but fodder to begin with. Ino, Hinata and Tenten are side characters whose panel time is comparatively limited so we can only expect so much dimension to their character, i.e. what Im saying is proportion your expectations of a character to said characters panel time and character role.

Sakura, on the other hand, has been touted as the heroine of the manga and has had more panel time than the rookie females combined and yet, she has no more depth as a character than any of them.


----------



## Shakar (Mar 8, 2013)

Orihime used to be annoying, but she has a grown a lot in FB arc. And I like her quirky personality, it's so entertaining.

Erza's been quite the Mary Sue lately, but she is badass and I love her design.

Sakura is a giant living pile of shit, a pathetic excuse for a main heroine. She was competent at the beginning of Part II/Shippuden but the Kage Summit arc dragged her into the lowest of the lowest pits, even by Kishi's women standards.

Guess who I voted for.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel pity for Sakura, she was supposed to have a good deal of development as character. Unfortunately Kishimoto has gone full retard on the NaruXSasuke.

Erza is just constantly abused. So i guess i feel pity for her too 

Kubo is the one that out of this three, treats the woman role with more delicacy. So Orihime is ok. Obviously nothing compared to good shounen women like Mikasa, Komatsu or Rachel.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 8, 2013)

Erza isn't bad and can actually be badass most of the time. 

Sure Orihime was kind of annoying in the HM arc but at least she made an effort to get stronger so shit like that doesn't happen to her again, as shown in the FB arc.

Sakura...the fuck does she even do anymore? In recent chapters it's like Hinata's been doing all the stuff Sakura was supposed to do.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 8, 2013)

Lame thread title.
You ask a question and then restrict the answer options -_-
if you want to know who people think is worse of the 3 you listed then just ask that.


Of the 3 listed I see nothing of interest in Sakura so she'd take the worse for me


----------



## Shrike (Mar 8, 2013)

I have yet to find a good female character in a Shounen. And Erza may be retarded as fuck, but at least she is fighting. Orihime and Sakura are just useless, which is downright moronic. Sure Orihime can deny reality, but big fucking deal when she just stands there and yells like a moron. Fuck her and fuck Sakura and fuck Erza too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

^ You haven't read/watched many shounen have you?  There are plenty of great female characters/heroines in shounen. The demographic isn't the excuse, the author and lazyness of the writing is. Hell Kishimoto's brother does females way better than him. Ruby is 10x better than any female in Naruto on their best day, heck she's better than all of the males as well.




Ben B said:


> True but aside from Sakura, the females in Naruto were never intended by the author as anything but fodder to begin with. Ino, Hinata and Tenten are side characters whose panel time is comparatively limited so we can only expect so much dimension to their character, i.e. what Im saying is proportion your expectations of a character to said characters panel time and character role.
> 
> Sakura, on the other hand, has been touted as the heroine of the manga and has had more panel time than the rookie females combined and yet, she has no more depth as a character than any of them.



Doesn't that prove my point 

Kishimoto doesn't give a darn, and the best thing he could come up with for a 'heroine' is something like Sakura (and this is coming from a former strong Sakura supporter and fan)

That should prove his shittiness at characterization right there. Even the fan favorite Hinata is just an empty vessel of love interest who is just now getting a small amount of spotlight alongside everybody else after like 500 chapters of doing nothing and being wallpaper.

I don't know if that's Kishimoto's talent at getting the fans to swallow shit or the fan's desperation for a decent female presence.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

Spike_Shrike said:


> *I have yet to find a good female character in a Shounen. *And Erza may be retarded as fuck, but at least she is fighting. Orihime and Sakura are just useless, which is downright moronic. Sure Orihime can deny reality, but big fucking deal when she just stands there and yells like a moron. Fuck her and fuck Sakura and fuck Erza too.


It's not that hard.


----------



## 8 (Mar 8, 2013)

out of that list sakura easily. at least orihime is pretty and erza is badass.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonna nominate Sakura or Orihime. Though, seeing as Sakura has been useless these past 100 chapters or so, I'm going to lean slightly towards her.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2013)

While Sakura is probably the worst,I hate Erza the most.
Biggest plot armor in all fiction.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

The only thing Sakura has even done of major value was against Sasori and that was like 8 years ago now(which i still find hard to believe, i can still remember rooting her on back then, assured that Kishi learned his lesson after the timeskip and made her more competent, that didn't last long at all did it )


----------



## Ben B (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ You haven't read/watched many shounen have you?  There are plenty of great female characters/heroines in shounen. The demographic isn't the excuse, the author and lazyness of the writing is. Hell Kishimoto's brother does females way better than him. Ruby is 10x better than any female in Naruto on their best day, heck she's better than all of the males as well.
> 
> 
> Doesn't that prove my point
> ...



I wasn't trying to argue against you, merely adding that its more of a big deal for Sakura being fodder than the other females since the others were meant to be fodder anyways.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 8, 2013)

kagome from Inuyasha...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Ben B said:


> I wasn't trying to argue against you, merely adding that its more of a big deal for Sakura being fodder than the other females since the others were meant to be fodder anyways.



I know you weren't, i was expanding upon my original assertion


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura. How is this even debatable?

She's not that bad actually, not bad at all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 8, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Sakura. How is this even debatable?
> 
> 
> She's not that bad actually, not bad at all.



She whines about Zoro been sexist to her

Yet doesn't accept her weaknesses or that Zoro reminds her of Kuina


----------



## Talia00 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura

I only needed to see her picture. Doesn't matter who else is in the poll.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 8, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Erza isn't bad and can actually be badass most of the time.
> 
> *Sure Orihime was kind of annoying in the HM arc but at least she made an effort to get stronger so shit like that doesn't happen to her again, as shown in the FB arc.*
> Sakura...the fuck does she even do anymore? In recent chapters it's like Hinata's been doing all the stuff Sakura was supposed to do.



I don't hate Orihime but she promised to become stronger in the begining of Arrancar arc, Kubo did a big disservice to her character during Hueco Mundo


----------



## Sablés (Mar 8, 2013)

Erza may be irritating as fuck and a giant panel whore but at least she's _competent_. Prime Orihime was just God awful however compared to the other 2, she's tame in comparison....... Sakura......what more needs be said?


----------



## taydev (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura, easily.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura, at least Orihime and Erza accomplish shit, and have some shred of respectable traits. Sakura is just a complete failure.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2013)

Out of the three that we can choose from, Sakura is the worst by far.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura, so terrible, all she did in the opening is crying. She is irrelevant when Sasuke isn't involved.


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

Wasted potential?

Which one of them trained under a sannin?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ You haven't read/watched many shounen have you?



Nope. Think I am at 5 Shounen mangas, but then again, that isn't really low, like 2. The only "okay" shounen female I found was Morgianna from Magi. All other protagonist women were fucking horrible as hell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Compared to me that's like not having read any at all 

I'm only saying so because your making definitive statements about a majority of shounen manga without actually having read a majority or even a fair amount of shounen manga to begin with 

Read Chrno Crusade and then get back to me.




Red Hero said:


> Wasted potential?
> 
> Which one of them trained under a sannin?





Let's parse that question, which ones have done anything relevant within the past 5 years?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 8, 2013)

Sakura stopped an infiltration by Zetsu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes...and i'm sure she punched a centipede once as well 

How outstanding for her character


----------



## Sablés (Mar 8, 2013)

oh you. 


Also doesn't help that she's the only one of the failures involved that has a teacher, at least Orihime has an excuse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know if Fullbring teach themselves how to use it, but i do know since Inoue is not a fighter, she performs to the best of her ability these days


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2013)

Sakura wins by far


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 9, 2013)

Big Mom is pretty annoying.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 9, 2013)

No one mentioned their bodies yet...


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Tashigi should take Orihime's place. 

Either way, Sakura wins by a fucking landslide.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2013)

Where is Morg from Magi?

















































































actually, where is Rachel? Fuck Rachel.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Where is Morg from Magi?



She's watching you sleep.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> actually, where is Rachel? Fuck Rachel.



Problem is Rachel isn't poorly done at all.
The fact people don't like her is a testament to how well she was done.


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 9, 2013)

Orihime annoys the most out of any character I have read in a manga. However my repertoire of read series in shone is quite low.


----------



## hazashi (Mar 9, 2013)

Does the fact that Kishimoto can't create a interesting female character tells something about his experience with women in general? lol


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Tashigi should take Orihime's place.
> 
> Either way, Sakura wins by a fucking landslide.



Didn't know Tashigi was so hated


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 9, 2013)

All Katekyo Hitman Reborn girls are worse than Sakura.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 9, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> All Katekyo Hitman Reborn girls are worse than Sakura.



I'd take Lal over her anyday.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

hazashi said:


> Does the fact that Kishimoto can't create a interesting female character tells something about his experience with women in general? lol



 that's what we've been speculating for years


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2013)

Agreed on Sakura (Naruto)
but Cici (DBZ) and Bul(R)ma fail hard too.
especially Cici, she was full potency, but Toriyama just made her as breeding machine for Goku.
well, power-inflation and saiyan (super-saiyan) power ruin her.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 9, 2013)

-Worst female in shounen.
-A poll with only three people.
-Not even an other option.

So legit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 9, 2013)

wibisana said:


> Agreed on Sakura (Naruto)
> but Cici (DBZ) and Bul(R)ma fail hard too.
> especially Cici, she was full potency, but Toriyama just made her as breeding machine for Goku.
> well, power-inflation and saiyan (super-saiyan) power ruin her.



How does Bulma fail?
Just cause she's not a fighter doesn't mean she's terrible or incompetent.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

Bulma's a good example of how you should handle a female character if she's not strong.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> How does Bulma fail?
> Just cause she's not a fighter doesn't mean she's terrible or incompetent.





Powerful Lord said:


> Bulma's a good example of how you should handle a female character if she's not strong.



she shouldn't had married vegeta and gave birth trunks.

just saying
3 super saiyan (goku, vegeta and gohan) should have enough
yes overall (other than that) bulma is good char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Toriyama didn't handle females well either in my opinion.



Powerful Lord said:


> Bulma's a good example of how you should handle a female character if she's not strong.



If we strictly limited it to Dragonball, MAYBE you could have an argument on that one. 

But 666 Satan arguably took that early Dragonball style format and made something much better out of it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2013)

True, but Toriyama never seemed to try to bite off more than he could chew.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> True, but Toriyama never seemed to try to bite off more than he could chew.



With "romance" he did 

Of course that was probably just to get new characters in the end, so your probably right that he intentionally went minimalist for that.

But even with Toriyama, the fact that he makes every female except 18(who didn't really matter) both weak AND irrelevant after a point is annoying.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

That's probably because he never wrote romance seriously, it was mostly used for gags.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

When Goku is not saving the world, which is like once a week every decade, he's a stay at home dad or dead.  And clearly Chichi wears the pants around the house.  I don't see anything wrong with this arrangement.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Problem is Rachel isn't poorly done at all.
> The fact people don't like her is a testament to how well she was done.



Can the same be said for Sasuke?


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> actually, where is Rachel? Fuck Rachel.



imagine Naruto without Sakura.
Then imagine ToG without Rachel.

See the difference?

and ToG is not shounen.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 9, 2013)

The fact that Orihime's even on this list makes me question the seriousness of it.

But my vote goes to Sakura. I hated the bitch since Part 1, episode 1.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Wesley said:


> When Goku is not saving the world, which is like once a week every decade, he's a stay at home dad or dead.  And clearly Chichi wears the pants around the house.  I don't see anything wrong with this arrangement.



My issue with Chichi was that he wrote her in DBZ as extremely overbearing and uncompromising on a lot of common sense issues even though technically that should not have been the case. As well as very disconnected from all the 'important' things going on, just window dressing essentially. I didn't like it.


----------



## Pirate King Might Guy (Mar 9, 2013)

Nesha said:


> The fact that Orihime's even on this list makes me question the seriousness of it.
> 
> But my vote goes to Sakura. I hated the bitch since Part 1, episode 1.



Agree with this poster.
I dont see how Orihime qualifies for the _*worst *_shounen female of all time. Kubo has developed her character pretty well over the years. 
On topic though, i dislike both erza and sakura. But sakura takes my vote any day.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> imagine Naruto without Sakura.
> Then imagine ToG without Rachel.
> 
> See the difference?
> ...



Pretty sure it s Shounen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Tower of god does not fit into a japanese demographic pattern because it is a Korean web series based on Korean Manwha. It has no demographical denotation as an officially published print series to begin with. Its as official as Bleedman's Grim Tales or PPG.


As for Inoue, i agree. Inoue is a well designed character. Even though she has many flaws, that's still good character design.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

Sakura-chan easily. 

Orihime shouldn't be on the poll.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> My issue with Chichi was that he wrote her in DBZ as extremely overbearing and uncompromising on a lot of common sense issues even though technically that should not have been the case. As well as very disconnected from all the 'important' things going on, just window dressing essentially. I didn't like it.



That's a fair argument, however most of her concerns in DBZ centered on Gohan involving himself in battles.  And until he fought against Cell, it was still a man's world where he couldn't really do much of anything unless he lucked out likee when he transformed into an Oozaru or redirected the spirit bomb against Vegeta.

If she'd insisted that they not fight at all, that would be one, but she mainly didn't want Gohan to fight who couldn't really do anything except get his ass kicked and probably killed.  Can you blame her for her not wanting her 4-10 year old son to be turned into glorified cannon fodder against villains that wouldn't hesitate to wipe out entire worlds?


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 9, 2013)

At least the other two have been shown as vital to their teams on a regular basis. What is Sakura good for now? What can she do that her current/former teammates can't do better?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

While Dragon Ball didn't have the best female characters i think they were well done for where they were, Bulma expecially was one of the most important characters of the manga and essential in many of the events through the series, her bitchy atitude was one of her gags.

Orihime won the first place in a japanese poll of most annoying female characters in manga so i can see why she's in the poll, but aside from what Kubo did to her in hueco mundo i think she was a good character


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Wesley said:


> That's a fair argument, however most of her concerns in DBZ centered on Gohan involving himself in battles.  And until he fought against Cell, it was still a man's world where he couldn't really do much of anything unless he lucked out likee when he transformed into an Oozaru or redirected the spirit bomb against Vegeta.
> 
> If she'd insisted that they not fight at all, that would be one, but she mainly didn't want Gohan to fight who couldn't really do anything except get his ass kicked and probably killed.  Can you blame her for her not wanting her 4-10 year old son to be turned into glorified cannon fodder against villains that wouldn't hesitate to wipe out entire worlds?



It was even afterward however, when she didn't want Gohan to train even knowing the androids were coming. Of course it was semi understandable because as far as she knew he had been kidnapped by Piccolo and out of the blue Goku was dead in the last situation. Of course that comes back to my issue with Toriyama writing her out of the story even when her family is in danger and having basically no contacts or information for extremely long stretches of time. 

Hell her time in the frieza saga for the anime was just filler but atleast she was trying to get to namek.

In general, it didn't sit well with me how she was presented nor how she wasn't a bigger part of the story.

All the human males are somehow super strong, but the one female who even had an iota of martial arts potential in DB got sidelined immediately.

How awesome would it have been if the Son family would have for once fought as a team in a battle?

Same with Videl, she had potential learning how to fly, which only made me wonder what would have happened if she had been introduced earlier in the story and taught to actually fight. Lots of missed opportunities.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah Videl was turned into a punching bag in one of the more brutal fights I've seen a female endure in a shonen anime.  I guess he wanted to really get people to dislike Spovovich but he turned out to be a jobber in the end. 

The idea of Chichi fighting alongside Goku and Kid Gohan is pretty awesome. Makes me wish Toryiama had done that earlier on. When I saw DB after finishing DBZ and saw Chichi fight I immediately thought of the potential wasted on her in Z by turning her into a super saiyan breeder.

But I don't really mind it, I see Bulma as more of the main female of DB anyway and I have no problem at all with how she was written. Sakura on the other hand....LOL. Orihime is terrible but I usually ignore her and Erza is one of my favorite characters in FT. I don't really mind how she's handled since I don't pay attention to FT half the time anyway.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Mar 9, 2013)

Why the hell would you put sakura in this? Sakura is an amazing character she is awesome, also she is so much more useful now. Sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Erza


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

I like how you say "Sakura is so much more useful now" as if the start of the timeskip and Sasori fight just happened last week 

A static character is a bad character, a character who regresses is even worse.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Why the hell would you put sakura in this? Sakura is an amazing character she is awesome, also she is so much more useful now. Sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Erza


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jay Kay (Mar 9, 2013)

There has to be at least one person who mentions Saori/Athena from Saint Seiya.

I mean seriously, if you don't know who she is, just read up her resume.

As for Sakura, frankly, I find Ino to be a lot more infuriating than her, as she's involved in one of the most facepalm worthy moments in the manga.
It was when Shikamaru announced to the konoha rookies that they're gonna be trying to kill Sasuke from then on. And what does Ino do? She starts crying, and highly intensely.

What sense does that make? She was crying 'cause they're gonna be killing a huge criminal? Why? The guy was a mere childhood crush from when she was 12. He didn't ever even look at her, let alone notice her very existence. They never even talked.
And it's not like she liked him for genuinely good reasons. She liked him when she was 12 only because he was good looking (?).

I don't know. Maybe since I'm a dude I don't get precisely how women work. In which case, please tell me how that shit made sense.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 9, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I'd take Lal over her anyday.



Lal who?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 9, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Why the hell would you put sakura in this? *Sakura is an amazing character* she is awesome, also she is so much more useful now. Sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Erza


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

^ Lenalee is a good character  




Jay Kay said:


> There has to be at least one person who mentions Saori/Athena from Saint Seiya.
> 
> I mean seriously, if you don't know who she is, just read up her resume.
> 
> ...




What makes Sakura worse is that atleast Ino is a backround character, she can not do shit and be expected for that to happen(atleast in kishi's world).

Sakura is supposed to be the "main female heroine", who was hyped up at the beginning to be apart of the triangle of Team 7. But instead she's a nobody.

She's had two supposed 'course corrects' after the forest of death and then again after the timeskip, but she always goes back to who she was before, a nobody.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2013)

Lenalee is amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Lenalee is a good character



She sure is


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 9, 2013)

>Thread title: _"Worst Shounen Female of all Time"_.
>Sees only 3 poll options without even an _"other"_ option.

> Seems legit

The name of this thread should've been:
*"Which of these 3 female characters that I don't like, is the worst?"*

Either way, on-topic:

*Sakura* is definitely the worst but *Erza* is the one that annoys me the most with her ass-pulls, nakama speeches in every arc(which are always the same) and Mary Sueism so I voted for her.

*Orihime* certainly isn't qualified to be on the poll. Unless you only read 3 or 4 Shounens that is.
As some stated, Tashigi is a better candidate than Orihime.

Only thing that most people, myself included, don't like about her is the number of times she said _"Kurosaki-kun"_ in the entire Hueco Mundo arc. Seriously, I admit that's fucking annoying but that's just it. Other than that I actually consider Orihime to be pretty *average*. Certainly not a *GOOD* or *GREAT* character though.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 9, 2013)

In Toriyama's defense, he had Android 18 break Vegeta's arms. Have Kishi draw that scene, and she suddenly loses the ability to look at him without trembling.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 9, 2013)

Boo on this poll. Erza is badass as shit. People really need to stop taking Fairy Tail seriously and just enjoy it out of pure entertainment, cause that's all it was written for. Wasn't meant to be a masterpiece.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2013)

Why is Kurokami Medaka not in the list?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2013)

Medaka is not useless... All of these characters listed are pretty terrible...

I give my vote to the naruto whore


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2013)

Medaka is extremely terrible.

And Erza is pretty useful (though I did voted Erza since Medaka is not an option).

Anyway, it would have been hard to choose between Medaka and Erza.

I don't even consider/recognize that Sakura exist int he Naruto manga that much.

Orihime seems/is (almost) useless but I'll give her a pass!

And besides Medaka, there could have been many other terrible female shounen leads.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

Jay Kay said:


> There has to be at least one person who mentions Saori/Athena from Saint Seiya.
> 
> I mean seriously, if you don't know who she is, just read up her resume.
> 
> ...



I kinda sympathise more with Ino, that scene was indeed retarded, but unlike Sakura she didn't break a friendship because of some guy, she didn't repeat the words of some previous enemy as if she was being wise (their fight in the chunin exams when Sakura cuts her hair and says how mature she has become), and she has a decent relationship with her team


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2013)

Well she manage to blow up the moon so...


----------



## Kaido (Mar 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Pretty sure everyone in OP looks like a mutant to some degree


 Same could be about 95% of anime females.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

Pyro said:


> Boo on this poll. Erza is badass as shit. People really need to stop taking Fairy Tail seriously and just enjoy it out of pure entertainment, cause that's all it was written for. Wasn't meant to be a masterpiece.



In interviews Eichira Oda says that One Piece was made as pure entertainment and he isn't trying to put deep beliefs, yet look at it and its many layers of plot. FT has no excuse


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Well she manage to blow up the moon so...


I think you are misunderstanding if you feel I think Medaka is (ever) useless.

Though thinking about it, I do feel I would have voted Erza over Medaka if Medaka was on the poll.

On liking character scale, I like Medaka a lot more than Erza.


----------



## Thor (Mar 9, 2013)

Pyro said:


> Boo on this poll. Erza is badass as shit. People really need to stop taking Fairy Tail seriously and just enjoy it out of pure entertainment, cause that's all it was written for. Wasn't meant to be a masterpiece.



Yeah Erza is that bitch. I wanna be her baby daddy.


----------



## taydev (Mar 9, 2013)

Jay Kay said:


> As for Sakura, frankly, I find Ino to be a lot more infuriating than her, as she's involved in one of the most facepalm worthy moments in the manga. It was when Shikamaru announced to the konoha rookies that they're gonna be trying to kill Sasuke from then on. And what does Ino do? She starts crying, and highly intensely.
> 
> What sense does that make? She was crying 'cause they're gonna be killing a huge criminal? Why? The guy was a mere childhood crush from when she was 12. He didn't ever even look at her, let alone notice her very existence. They never even talked. And it's not like she liked him for genuinely good reasons. She liked him when she was 12 only because he was good looking (?).
> 
> I don't know. *Maybe since I'm a dude I don't get precisely how women work. *In which case, please tell me how that shit made sense.



No. I'm a woman and you're right. That shit was dumb. I hate it when females are portrayed this way, although some of them probably do act like that. I dislike both Sakura and Ino for their behavior over Sasuke. 



Powerful Lord said:


> ...*but unlike Sakura she didn't break a friendship because of some guy*...



Oh gawd, that really disgusted me.  I agree. Sakura dismisses their friendship over a crush.......talk about trash. 



Haruhifan6969 said:


> Why the hell would you put sakura in this? Sakura is an amazing character she is awesome, also she is so much more useful now. Sakura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Erza



I lol'd. Very loud.


----------



## Lord Varys (Mar 9, 2013)

Poll needs more options.

I would suggest adding some of these:

* Captain Tashigi (One Piece)
* Ten-Ten (Naruto)
* Hinamori Momo (Bleach)
* Chi-Chi (Dragon Ball)
* Haruhi (The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
* Lenalee Lee (D. Gray-Man)
* Kikyo (Inuyasha)
* Tae-Chan (Gantz)
* Kei Kishimoto (Gantz)
* Misa Amane (Death Note)
* Yuka (Elfen Lied)
* Yuuki Cross (Vampire Knight)
* Nina Einstein (Code Geass)
* Naru Narusegawa (Love Hina)
* Ichigo Momomiya (Tokyo Mew Mew)
* Sekai Saionji (School Days)
* Yuka Minase (11eyes)
* Kana (Nurarihyon no Mago)
* Haru (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)
* Sae Kashiwagi (Peach Girl)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

^ 

A lot of the manga you listed aren't shounen, so they are automatically disqualified. 




Gamma Akutabi said:


> In Toriyama's defense, he had Android 18 break Vegeta's arms. Have Kishi draw that scene, and she suddenly loses the ability to look at him without trembling.



And then she became a nobody for the rest of the series 

Except a plot device to be absorbed and then become Krillins wife. She didn't even participate in the buu fight except to get eaten 

But i would advocate for the dismissal of inoue in that poll.

A majority of people who were disappointed in her in HM(atleast the credible ones) was only because in comparison to her high points, her low point was in stark contrast. 

Compare crying Inoue who gets traumatized by her own Nakama and the guy she claims she loves (Ichigo) beat up by loly and menoly and manhandled by grimmjow and then noitora to the brave Inoue who got in front of Ginjo's blade and did her new attack without hesitation to protect her nakama.

Its not even a fair comparison to make


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

#18 had an amusing business relationship with Mr. Satan and she was a good sparring partner for Trunks and Goten to show how strong they were.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> And then she became a nobody for the rest of the series



Which is a problem for 90% of the characters in the series not hers specifically.


I don't know why people are defending Orihime. What has she done in the series at all? She is like Chad that her powers get hyped and then she does absolutely nothing. 

You can see her as better than Sakura as Sakura has a what should be a more important role in her series. The two are utterly useless though and are there as halfway developed love interests for their main characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Uh halfway because Inoue's feelings are unrequited sure, they aren't supposed to be developed between the two of them. But her character itself has many high points unrelated to Ichigo, like restoring her confidence in herself and the confidence to protect her nakama. You can't really get more facepalm worthy that Sakura has, when a support character like Inoue has more character development and plot significance than the 'main female character' of the Naruto series.


----------



## Thor (Mar 9, 2013)

Lord Varys said:


> Poll needs more options.
> 
> I would suggest adding some of these:
> 
> ...



THIS LIST!!!


----------



## taydev (Mar 9, 2013)

At least Inoue has a fun and quirky personality when she wasn't being traumatized (and irritating) in HM.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 9, 2013)

Lord Varys said:


> Poll needs more options.
> 
> I would suggest adding some of these:
> 
> ...



Lenalee is way better than any of these grils.

Isn't that right Inuhanyou.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

Of course she is. 

Not only that, but Hinamori is barely a support character, even so, she's cleaned up her act under Hirako, and she's apparently been almost completely rehabilitated from Kubo's own word. 

So she doesn't count


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 9, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> While Sakura is probably the worst,I hate Erza the most.
> Biggest plot armor in all fiction.



Even bigger than Pikachu?s?(Ash?s Pikachu)


----------



## Thor (Mar 9, 2013)

Pikachu is a boy.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 9, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Even bigger than Pikachu?s?(Ash?s Pikachu)


Sure. As incredible as Pikachu can be, it also finds itself losing to starters.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 9, 2013)

Thor said:


> Pikachu is a boy.



Well he said biggest plot armor in all fiction, if we go with just females I would say Nami, she has the biggest plot armor in shounen(just look at her fights)...., but she isnt the worst female shounen character...

IDK why no one included the 2 chicks that replaced Misty in Pokemon...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe I forgot Medaka. 

/slap


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 9, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Well he said biggest plot armor in all fiction, if we go with just females I would say Nami, she has the biggest plot armor in shounen(just look at her fights)...., but she isnt the worst female shounen character...
> 
> IDK why no one included the 2 chicks that replaced Misty in Pokemon...



While i like her i have to agree with you, i was allways getting confused during her fights, her oponents had so many chances to kill her, with that kind of plot armor i'm sure she could even beat a top-tier.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> In interviews Eichira Oda says that One Piece was made as pure entertainment and he isn't trying to put deep beliefs, yet look at it and its many layers of plot. FT has no excuse



But anyone who has read both can tell that the purposes of both are still vastly different. 

For example, both the movie Montey Python and the move Dark Knight were both made for the sake of pure entertainment. However one is by far a richer plot, better developed characters, deeper layers, etc. That doesn't mean I can't enjoy the shit out of some Montey Python. You just have to watch them with a different mindset. And I would say One Piece and Fairy Tail are similar. (Except with Fairy Tail it's not slapstick comedy they're using but badass asspulls and fanservice coming out every chapter. It's fun to read. You just don't need to take it seriously)


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 9, 2013)

Pyro said:


> But anyone who has read both can tell that the purposes of both are still vastly different.
> 
> For example, both the movie Montey Python and the move Dark Knight were both made for the sake of pure entertainment. However one is by far a richer plot, better developed characters, deeper layers, etc. That doesn't mean I can't enjoy the shit out of some Montey Python. You just have to watch them with a different mindset. And I would say One Piece and Fairy Tail are similar. (Except with Fairy Tail it's not slapstick comedy they're using but badass asspulls and fanservice coming out every chapter. It's fun to read. You just don't need to take it seriously)



Not exactly the best comparison.

Monty Python movies are comedies. The writing goes into the jokes rather than a rich plot. Monty Python has well written jokes and as such you can't easily say its a lesser work than Batman.

FT is just schlock. 

You really can't the same thing about a comedy.




> Uh halfway because Inoue's feelings are unrequited sure, they aren't supposed to be developed between the two of them. But her character itself has many high points unrelated to Ichigo, like restoring her confidence in herself and the confidence to protect her nakama. You can't really get more facepalm worthy that Sakura has, when a support character like Inoue has more character development and plot significance than the 'main female character' of the Naruto series.



Restoring confidence in herself like Sakura has?

I'd say Orhime was supposed to be one of the two main female characters in Bleach. Its due to Kubo's total lack of ability to write that she has faded into the background.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 9, 2013)

I def choose that dumbass pink-haired bitch, sakura.

I don't know who Erza is and I don't think Orihime even compares to the failness that is sakura, so there you go.

She is hands down the WORST character ever created that I've seen in an anime/manga. A liar, a hypocrite, and a bitch. She needs a painful death NOW!


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 9, 2013)

the lack of one piece females show that this poll is terrible and biased , but yeah sakura sucks


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol why is Orihime on this list, at least she's pretty to look at and is a kind person. Dafuq why put Erza in there  she's one of the baddest females, up there with Rukia. I'm surprised Lucy isn't on there, last time I checked she was really hated, not that I hate her tho. I voted for Sakura because she's the worst female and none of the other females in Naruto or other manga series compare to her level of fail and annoyance.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 9, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> the lack of one piece females show that this poll is terrible and biased , but yeah sakura sucks



Tashigi is bad, due to her handling in PH, but who what other woman is OP is that bad?

Nami? You can say her fights are filled with plot shield but that doesn't make for a bad character. She isn't really a fighter and Oda just gives her fights to be fair. Her role is to be the navigator and that makes her one of the most needed SH, as well as one of the most intelligent ones.

Robin? Underused but not useless.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Tashigi is bad, due to her handling in PH, but who what other woman is OP is that bad?
> 
> Nami? You can say her fights are filled with plot shield but that doesn't make for a bad character. She isn't really a fighter and Oda just gives her fights to be fair. Her role is to be the navigator and that makes her one of the most needed SH, as well as one of the most intelligent ones.
> 
> Robin? Underused but not useless.



vanhellsing is one of those OPhaters 

I agree with Sakura but change the title pls...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

If you put Sakura Haruno on a poll of worst shounen female of all time she's going to win every single time.

Sakura is so fucking terrible she _*isn't even a main character in her own series anymore*_. I mean shit, at least Orihime and Erza have the luxury of being able to say they actually matter to the outcomes of their series to some extent, but as far as Naruto goes Hinata is a more relevant female character than Sakura, nevermind Ino who through the course of this entire war has become the most relevant female in the entire series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Restoring confidence in herself like Sakura has?



Again, your comparing the actual main female character to a support character like Inoue. Its apples and oranges.



> I'd say Orhime was supposed to be one of the two main female characters in Bleach. Its due to Kubo's total lack of ability to write that she has faded into the background.



"Lack of ability to write"? We're now trying to excuse Kishi's horrible writing and destroying his characters relevancy by jumping on Kubo now? It doesn't work, because he's pretty good at characterization by comparison.

Aizen vs Lord Komamura

See that? I don't see Inoue anywhere in the foreground in that spread, do you? 

The name of the chapter is "Death & Strawberry". Not "Death & Strawberry and Princess". Furthermore, she doesn't even show up until later with all the other support characters. Only Ichigo's family and Rukia are even in the first chapter to start with.

Inoue was never supposed to be a 'main female character' in league with Rukia and Kubo has just about said as much himself, she's as important as Ishida/Chad in Ichigo's Nakama circle. What 'you'd say' is pretty much irrelevant in that regard.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> If you put Sakura Haruno on a poll of worst shounen female of all time she's going to win every single time.
> 
> Sakura is so fucking terrible she _*isn't even a main character in her own series anymore*_. I mean shit, at least Orihime and Erza have the luxury of being able to say they actually matter to the outcomes of their series to some extent, but as far as Naruto goes Hinata is a more relevant female character than Sakura, nevermind Ino who through the course of this entire war has become the most relevant female in the entire series.



I agree with this. Kishi cornered himself when he didn't give any background to Sakura.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Well that pretty much just cements her standing in the manga then 

When you have to leave it up to the anime to give characters an actual backstory, that's an issue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Well Moka atleast has valid reasons for not boxing anymore  You can't compare her situation to someone like Sakura who really has no reasons other than author incompetence


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that pretty much just cements her standing in the manga then
> 
> When you have to leave it up to the anime to give characters an actual backstory, that's an issue.



The problem I hate most is, because of Sakura other females are kept background so they become wasted potential too. When Kishi uses their potential (see: Ino and Hinata) everyone makes debates on who is the main lead. In fact, those characters are not doing much even as side characters but since Sakura is SO useless they seem superior.

In all honesty, I don't hate Sakura. I think she makes a decent character. But she is no way can be considered as main lead. No way.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> the lack of one piece females show that this poll is terrible and biased , but yeah sakura sucks


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, your comparing the actual main female character to a support character like Inoue. Its apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know at the current state of Bleach and the previous arc it is not very relevant. Rukia came first and has played a supporting role to Ichigo as Orihime, when it comes to both characters there appearances as of late are relatively infrequent.
It's not hard for anyone to see them of comparative and similar value when their representation is currently about the same.
Since her introduction we've fairly consistently seen Orohime relative to others as well as Rukia, but surely got a lot of her in the HM arc, FB arc and even a bit of her now in the current. Her powers are relevant enough for Bach and Aizen to speak of them. Rukia's last praise was for teh peach.
No one cares what the name of the first chapter was in 2013.
Since it also doesn't say Death, Captain Death and the strawberry.

anyways.
If Ezra wasn't on that Invincible Fairy tail "get up out of nowhere" horse shit, she'd be all right.

So the winners obviously Sakura out of the three.
Forever and for always.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2013)

Sakura and Orihime are equally terrible, while Erza is too much of a mary sue.


----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2013)

Remember when we used to love Sakura?

Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> The problem I hate most is, because of Sakura other females are kept background so they become wasted potential too. When Kishi uses their potential (see: Ino and Hinata) everyone makes debates on who is the main lead. In fact, those characters are not doing much even as side characters but since Sakura is SO useless they seem superior.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't hate Sakura. I think she makes a decent character. But she is no way can be considered as main lead. No way.



Well it snot because of Sakura..its because of kishi. If he wanted those characters(Or had the skill) to show those characters in a believable fashion that then he would. Same with Sakura. He just doesn't give a darn or doesn't have the ability to do so. Other authors have done so, its on him.



> ensoriki said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Erza, after the last chapter. Getting to the point of being totally unbearable. Unlike some characters who remain in the side story or barely existent in the plot, she is constantly there and constantly winning like nothing all while being quite broken.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

For Erza, its pretty bad. In a unique sense the complete opposite of most bad females in which they are weak and don't do anything of any value, she's as simple as being a huge sue


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 10, 2013)

Also, Medaka >_>


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, your comparing the actual main female character to a support character like Inoue. Its apples and oranges.



You might as well say Sakura is just a supporting character then.

We had an entire saga, that lasted like a decade, that was suppose to be about rescuing Orihime.

Chad, Uryu, and Orihime all seemed to be the main cast of allies for the main character. Kubo simply failed, somehow, to keep these characters on board. Even they were trying to save Orihime she felt out of the story.



> It doesn't work, because he's pretty good at characterization by comparison.



Kubo isn't better at anything than Kishi.




> The name of the chapter is "Death & Strawberry". Not "Death & Strawberry and Princess". Furthermore, she doesn't even show up until later with all the other support characters. Only Ichigo's family and Rukia are even in the first chapter to start with.




.....


When you try to come up with an argument make sure it works at least to some minor degree.

You know what the first chapter of Naruto is? _Uzumaki Naruto_.

You know when Sakura first shows up? Chapter three. A chapter named Uchiha Sasuke. Orihime was encountered in the third chapter as well, with that chapter being named Orihime Inoue.

According to your logic the main characters in Naruto, in order of importance is Naruto, Konohamaru, Sasuke, and Kakashi.




> Inoue was never supposed to be a 'main female character' in league with Rukia and Kubo has just about said as much himself, she's as important as Ishida/Chad in Ichigo's Nakama circle. What 'you'd say' is pretty much irrelevant in that regard.



If she isn't important she shouldn't have been the driving force of a huge chunk of the series. 

Rukia is also a character that Kubo has forgotten about so I don't see how this betters the argument. When was the last time she actually did something significant? She was barely more than another face in the crowd in the fullbringer arc, I can't remember her being around when they were fighting Aizen.

Kubo has no idea what he is doing with his story. Who have the main characters of Bleach been in the last 500 chapters? They all slip in and out existence.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Exterminatus said:


> Erza, after the last chapter. Getting to the point of being totally unbearable. Unlike some characters who remain in the side story or barely existent in the plot, she is constantly there and constantly winning like nothing all while being quite broken.



Erza is just a Mary Sue, that's the only annoying thing about her, she's not worse than Sakura.

Sakura is completely irrelevant.

If Orihime died in the next Bleach chapter it would be a pretty big deal, that would be a major plot point, and several characters from the series would get big time character development.

If Erza died in the next Fairy Tail arc it would be a _*huge *_deal, and not simply because people would be happy Mashima killed her off, but there are several characters I can think of right off the top of my head who would get massive character development off of it.

If Sakura died in the next Naruto chapter.... who gives a fuck? Oh I'm sure we'd see Naruto and other characters shedding tears, but it would have no overarching importance to the plot or character development of any of the characters in the series.

That's literally how shit Sakura is, Kishimoto could kill her off and it would not affect the outcome of the series at all, neither plot wise nor character development wise.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)

> Kubo isn't better at anything than Kishi.



He makes better characters.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 10, 2013)

Most females from harem mangas are pretty terrible. Rachel from ToG should be another option, she's so bad it doesn't matter whether ToG is a shonen or not.

But out of those 3 it's Sakura by far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He makes better characters.



Basically this.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He makes better characters.



No he doesn't.

What does Kubo have to compare to the character development in the first part of Naruto?

What characters has Kubo developed?


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Mar 10, 2013)

katekyo hitman reborn clearly had the worst females


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 10, 2013)

Bill from Accounting said:


> katekyo hitman reborn clearly had the worst females


 

KHR had females?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> What does Kubo have to compare to the character development in the first part of Naruto?
> 
> What characters has Kubo developed?



Yes he does. 

Soul Society Arc

Kishi doesn't develop his characters, he simply makes them more angsty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No he doesn't.



Yes he does.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> What does Kubo have to compare to the character development in the first part of Naruto?
> 
> What characters has Kubo developed?



As much as I dislike Ichigo as a main character.

He still has more character development than 90% of all the Naruto cast combined.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 10, 2013)

Benn Beckman said:


> Rachel from ToG should be another option, she's so bad it doesn't matter whether ToG is a shonen or not.



Rachel is well-written, though. Can't compare her to the likes of Sakura and co.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> As much as I dislike Ichigo as a main character.
> 
> He still has more character development than 90% of all the Naruto cast combined.



You see? That's proof right there.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

> "Next year I'll write about Kakashi first, then Sasuke, then Naruto."
> 
> "What about Sakura?!"
> 
> "Sakura will... well she's slipped my mind."



And there we have it.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 10, 2013)

Every almost female in Naruverse except for Konan and Chiyo. The same goes for Fairy Tail, specially Erza after the lastest chapters. Next arc watch her solo Itachi AKA "The king of Solo'ing".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Didn't Chiyo die after one battle and Konan get one shotted by Jiraiya without even fighting him and then taken out by Obito  That was a damn shame in my opinion.




Stilzkin said:


> If she isn't important she shouldn't have been the driving force of a huge chunk of the series.



I never said Inoue wasn't important, go back to my post where i said she is not "AS IMPORTANT" as Rukia. Your the one trying to argue that they are worth the same and that Kubo is not better than Kishi at anything, do you not know how to read text??


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

lol@Orihime being as relevant as Rukia.

I think FGT pretty much hit the nail on the head. Sakura dying now would have no lasting effects on the series. Were Orihime or Erza to die, the tone of their respective series would change dramatically.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Remember when we used to love Sakura?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.


I don't.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Rukia's connection to the main character is constantly referenced, constantly shown and constantly brought up. Its hardly comparable to anyone else in the series let alone Inoue.
> 
> Inoue was the bait to start a new arc sure, let's be honest here, she's not the one who ended said arc. It was Rukia and Ichigo. Just like the SS arc and just like the beginning of the series


This is the most lulzy shit. Full of imagination.
Hardly?
Lol you been sipping that gasoline.
We can easily compare all the females in this manga and the most prevalent are Rukia and Orihime unquestionably. Of the two? Lettuce be serious.
We've got

1) Rukia dipped in water with her ass out.
2) Rukia knocked the fuck out
3) Rukia running to Byakuya
4) Zombie Rukia
 a big ol jump
5) Rukia against Riruka
6) Rukia giving Ichigo his powers.
7) Rukia talking through the badge.
8) Rukia being with the gang after Ichi beat Aizen.
9) Rukia before Ichi left HM
10) Rukia getting penetrated when she beats what's his face

then there's
1) Inoue, chad, urahara safety confirmed in HM with Grimjoww
2) Bach says Yamma should've used Orihime but was stupidly prideful.
3) Ichigo saving Inoue and co from Kirge
4) Inoue and co arriving with Ichi in HM.
5) Ichi chilling with his human friends in his room inc inoue wit some bread
6) Inoue and the rest of the humans smacking hollows.
7) Inoue healing Tsukishima
8) Inoue n Ichigo's training
9) Inoue deflects Ginjou, powered up
10) Inoue being slashed
11) Slice of life shit with her having a job or some shit
12) Inoue & Co being with Ichi after he beats Aizen.
13) events with Ulquoirra
14) misc scenes after Rukias fight among others since the arc was about saving her twat.

no how could someone possibly confuse who is a main lead.
When 
1) Both are generally on the sidelines for some reason or another
2) They're actual representation is about the same excusing the bias towards Inoue as a result of her personal arc and Rukia being invisible in the FB arc.

.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

Without Rukia, Bleach wouldn't exist.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Without Rukia, Bleach wouldn't exist.



That's a piss poor argument for who's more relevant to the series.

Without Orihime the Hueco Mundo arc would have never happened.

I can play that game too.

They're both equally relevant to the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Technically, if we want to play that game, it could have been anyone blackmailed by Ulquiorra to go to HM as bait for Ichigo to rescue them. It really didn't matter who it was.


Its not just me saying it. Kubo has said himself many times that Ichigo and Rukia's partings and meetings set off the chains of events that transpire throughout the series. Whether Rukia takes part in as many battle or is as strong physically as he is is irrelevant.


----------



## ~Howling~ (Mar 10, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Without Rukia, Bleach wouldn't exist.


Yep        .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> That's a piss poor argument for who's more relevant to the series.
> 
> Without Orihime the Hueco Mundo arc would have never happened.
> 
> ...



Yes it would have, Aizen kidnapped Orihime as a distraction. Ichigo still would have had to fight him and the Arrancar eventually. It stopped being about rescuing her really halfway through, it just became a battle gauntlet then.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> That's a piss poor argument for who's more relevant to the series.
> 
> Without Orihime the Hueco Mundo arc would have never happened.
> 
> ...



>Reason for Ichigo becoming a shinigami
>Reason for him coming into contact with the Gotei
>Essentially the plot device for the Hogyoku and set up the SS arc
>Rukia's connection to the main character is much greater than Orihime's


While Orihime was
>a diversion made by Aizen to lure in G13 and their allies.
>potential love interest just as Rukia is


Who's really worth more here?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Technically, if we want to play that game, it could have been anyone blackmailed by Ulquiorra to go to HM as bait for Ichigo to rescue them. It really didn't matter who it was.
> 
> 
> Its not just me saying it. Kubo has said himself many times that Ichigo and Rukia's partings and meetings set off the chains of events that transpire throughout the series. Whether Rukia takes part in as many battle or is as strong physically as he is is irrelevant.



What game is he playing?
The same shit for Ichigo getting his powers.
Any Shinigami could've transferred powers to a human.
This "we can change the situation" shit is pointless.



> >Reason for Ichigo becoming a shinigami
> >Reason for him coming into contact with the Gotei
> >Essentially the plot device for the Hogyoku and set up the SS arc
> >Rukia's connection to the main character is much greater than Orihime's
> ...


So sad.
Your first 3 points?
Hundreds of chapters ago.
Like I mentioned before?
Actual recent events?
Worth is about the exact same.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

Even Inoue's potential with that isn't nearly...but i won't go there for this thread


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> >Reason for Ichigo becoming a shinigami
> >Reason for him coming into contact with the Gotei
> >Essentially the plot device for the Hogyoku and set up the SS arc
> >Rukia's connection to the main character is much greater than Orihime's
> ...



This is really a better argument for why Rukia is more relevant than simply saying "Without her x series wouldn't exist." Simply saying that doesn't mean anything, what she's done since that time is what makes her more relevant to the series, she could have given Ichigo all the power in the world if she wanted to, but if she didn't do anything beyond that point it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> What game is he playing?
> The same shit for Ichigo getting his powers.
> Any Shinigami could've transferred powers to a human.
> This "we can change the situation" shit is pointless.




Uh not really, because it was pre determined that it would be her to go that day.  You see it could not have been anyone else, it had to be Rukia going or it would not have happened. Kubo has hammered that home more than anything. It HAD to be their meeting.

But even beyond that, you actually think any shinigami would have transferred their powers to a human, any shinigami would have been injured fighting a hollow while trying to save a human? You actually think that?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Miho from Bakuman is pretty bad.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> Soul Society Arc
> 
> Kishi doesn't develop his characters, he simply makes them more angsty.




Yea no, SS does not compare to the development in the first few arcs of Naruto.



> As much as I dislike Ichigo as a main character.
> 
> He still has more character development than 90% of all the Naruto cast combined.



What development?

Explain to me how Ichigo has changed.

What development have Uryu, Chad, Rukia, and Orihime gotten? Other than a very thin quick layer of who they are.

The Naruto cast at the very least had proper backstories and motivations.

Chad's motivation is.....? His desire to protect his friends which is exactly the same as Ichigo's and Orihime's? 

Kishi had all of his cast have reasons for having an inferiority complex but they all had slightly reasons for doing so. You could say he was trying to give his series a theme. Guys like Sasuke and Neji, who were at the top of the food chain, had similar problems to Naruto and Lee. Their stories fit together and had emotion to them.

Was anyone moved by Uryu's story? How many people were not moved by Haku and Zabuza's?






> lol@Orihime being as relevant as Rukia.



People do realize a series can have more than one female character as a main character right?

Main characters:

Toriko - (Toriko Komatsu) Sani Zebra Coco

HxH- (Gon Killua) Kurapika Leorio

Naruto- (Naruto Sasuke) Sakura Kakashi

Bleach- (Ichigo Rukia) Orihime Chad Uryu Renji

With the ones in the parenthesis being more focal. All of these are supposed to be the main cast though.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Now that I think about it, all the females in Bakuman are bad.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 10, 2013)

Shitkura by far.

Main heroine my ass.  She barley qualifies as a secondary character at best.

Compared to these two what has she really accomplished?  She beat sasori with help from chiyo.

And then she's been a failure ever since, worse still it's like she's an exponential failure.  She fails harder and harder as time goes on.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Rukia came first and has played a supporting role to Ichigo as Orihime, when it comes to both characters there appearances as of late are relatively infrequent.





Stilzkin said:


> Kubo isn't better at anything than Kishi.
> 
> Kubo has no idea what he is doing with his story. Who have the main characters of Bleach been in the last 500 chapters? They all slip in and out existence.





Stilzkin said:


> What characters has Kubo developed?





ensoriki said:


> This is the most lulzy shit. Full of imagination.
> Hardly?
> Lol you been sipping that gasoline.
> We can easily compare all the females in this manga and the most prevalent are Rukia and Orihime unquestionably. Of the two? Lettuce be serious.
> ...





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> That's a piss poor argument for who's more relevant to the series.
> 
> Without Orihime the Hueco Mundo arc would have never happened.
> 
> ...





ensoriki said:


> What game is he playing?
> The same shit for Ichigo getting his powers.
> Any Shinigami could've transferred powers to a human.
> This "we can change the situation" shit is pointless.
> ...





Stilzkin said:


> Yea no, SS does not compare to the development in the first few arcs of Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sabl?s said:


> Without Rukia, Bleach wouldn't exist.





Sabl?s said:


> >Reason for Ichigo becoming a shinigami
> >Reason for him coming into contact with the Gotei
> >Essentially the plot device for the Hogyoku and set up the SS arc
> >Rukia's connection to the main character is much greater than Orihime's
> ...






Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes it would have, Aizen kidnapped Orihime as a distraction. Ichigo still would have had to fight him and the Arrancar eventually. It stopped being about rescuing her really halfway through, it just became a battle gauntlet then.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 10, 2013)

> What development?
> 
> Explain to me how Ichigo has changed.



Ichigo couldn't bring himself to kill a hollow when the series first began. He now had no problems outright killing other humans to protect his comrades.

He has also learned steeled himself to not be brought down by his enemy's mind games as opposed to the pre-skip.


All this while not even 18 years old sort of indicates a loss of innocence and a development in maturity.


EDIT: I believe that's enough off-topic discussion.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 10, 2013)

sakura, honestly


----------



## Tragic (Mar 11, 2013)

Sakura doesn't even show up enough in the manga for me to hate her. When Sasuke shows up, Sakura's character becomes annoying to watch. And unfortunately, that's the only time she's around. Sakura had a really good fight at the beginning of Shippuden then became incredibly irrelevant. Wasted potential. Just like all of the females in Naruto.  

Erza is the biggest Mary-sue _ever_. The plot bends to her will. There is NO logic in any of her fights. Her character is incredibly infuriating but at the same time, at least she can fight unlike the other two. At least she's relevant. 

Orihime's character isn't good. "Kurosaki-kun" every 5 seconds got annoying. I actually like her, personality wise. I can tolerate her because I never really expected anything from her. 

Orihime wins. At least Sakura had an epic fight with Sasori.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, a thread where Orihime from Bleach is the most liked female lead, congrats to herXD
Hmm, Its a tie between Sakura and Erza Oooh tough choice here, Mary-Sue V.S hardly a female lead?? I hate both.

Sakura for..

-Being a bitch in part 1 to Naruto and lying to Naruto about loving him and hurting every one for her love Saskue {That doesn't even make sense at all} Who freakin loves some one whos been trying to kill her every time he sees her? I've heard of Love/Hate relationships but this one takes the cake sheesh.

-Being useless in part 1 and does nothing in part 2, I don't even notice her when shes here sad thing..

-Still thinks about Saskue as her lover {Man, shes stupid!}

Erza 

-Defeats any one no matter what the odds are??

-Acts like freakin leader {Its annoying to me}


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

Kaoru from Rurouni Kenshin, cliche mary sue

edit: 

oops, should have read OP 
Out of those three, I'd say Orihime, her character is nothing but sulking, crying, and more sulking over not getting Ichigo's attention. I know Sakura is bad at times, but she isn't as bad as Orihime


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Mar 11, 2013)

Sakura is ninja Rihanna if Rihanna was a white, plain looking, androgynous freak.

a)-She has by far the worst personality of any shonen main character that ever existed.
b)-She has the most simplistic and unoriginal fighting style you could think of (HERP BIG PAUNCHES DERP which is a copy paste job of Tsunade's style btw).
c)-She has entirely pointless support abilities.
d)-She looks like an uglier version of the teenage ephebes Kishimoto routinely masturbates to
e)-To date she's the only fictional character to my knowledge whose much needed character development was simply cancelled. 
f)-Her influence on the story is minimal at best, non-existent at worst.

At this point the only persons who like her are brain-damaged 50 shades of grey fans who're reading Naruto to see her get her tampon extracted by Sasuke. 

So yes, Sakura by far.


----------



## ninex (Mar 11, 2013)

One and only Hinata


----------



## Sablés (Mar 11, 2013)

Tragic said:


> Sakura doesn't even show up enough in the manga for me to hate her. When Sasuke shows up, Sakura's character becomes annoying to watch. And unfortunately, that's the only time she's around. Sakura had a really good fight at the beginning of Shippuden then became incredibly irrelevant. Wasted potential. Just like all of the females in Naruto.
> 
> Erza is the biggest Mary-sue _ever_. The plot bends to her will. There is NO logic in any of her fights. Her character is incredibly infuriating but at the same time, at least she can fight unlike the other two. At least she's relevant.
> 
> ...



Sakura is better than Orihime because she had a decent fight in the series when its plainly obvious the latter is not a fighter and specializes in healing (which she does competently)?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Kaoru from Rurouni Kenshin, cliche mary sue
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Yeah she's not as bad as Orihime, she's worse.


----------



## taydev (Mar 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Kaoru from Rurouni Kenshin, cliche mary sue
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



We all perceive things differently, but I think Sakura cries and sulks over Sasuke just as much, if not more. Also, Orihime has her funny quirks about her (her 'mecha' drawings, her attempt at humor, and bad cooking etc), whereas Sakura's personality seems bland in comparison. Sakura's main interest is Sasuke and her character revolves around him more than any other character, or anything else at all. I think Orihime is more kind and friendlier than Sakura, and she doesn't cause rivalry/drama over Ichigo with Rukia (like Sakura did with Ino) because even with her feelings for Ichigo, she's not selfish.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

Sakura's a much more shallow person than Inoue in a majority of respects. 

Inoue should not be in the poll options.  She's not a sue, her powers can be broken and they are a lot of the time, she's not above everything as she has character flaws such as fear and selfishness. 

She's infinitely better designed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> You might as well say Sakura is just a supporting character then.
> 
> We had an entire saga, that lasted like a decade, that was suppose to be about rescuing Orihime.
> 
> Chad, Uryu, and Orihime all seemed to be the main cast of allies for the main character. Kubo simply failed, somehow, to keep these characters on board. Even they were trying to save Orihime she felt out of the story



That's true but I dunno if that's a fault of Orihime's character. As annoying as she was during her Damsel Plot Device period in HM, she still had relevance. Her powers were interesting and useful.

...then Kubo forgot all about that and just said Aizen brought her to HM because...uh...it lured Ichigo there! Yeah! And also those four unremarkable Captains! It was a brilliant strategy to lure away the mid-tier because surely Mayuri would have made all the difference if he had been in FKT.

But yeah, bad writing in terms of the plot but I don't think it really damages Orihime's character, all things considered.


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Mar 11, 2013)

Why is Orihime even up there?

Orihime is purely supportive in her role in Bleach and no she isn't the main female lead for those of you trying to say that she's more important than the actual female lead in Bleach which is Rukia. Still, her role is important. She isn't completely selfish, but has her moments and in reality, most of her actions are completely selfless and she always tries to find the good in people even if others don't see it. My point is that Orihime shouldn't even be in this poll since compared to the other two, she is so much better.

I don't read FT but I've heard from people who do read FT that Erza was terrible, though, I wouldn't know that for sure.

As for Sakura, she's what TV Tropes calls "Faux Action Girl". People hype her up, and she's even gotten hyped up by Kishimoto himself but does she ever deliver? No. She, apparently, was supposed to play the role of heroine in this arc but Hinata pretty much took that role. She remains female lead but as for any heroine acts... none, whatsoever. Except maybe her role in the medical team...


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2013)

Orihime being better than Sakura isn't saying much, because Orihime is still terrible and as manga, Bleach is still awful.

But for the topic, Sakura is the worst female (don't know about Erza because I do not read FT and I don't plan to).


Bikko said:


> kagome from Inuyasha...


1000 time over.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

Kagome is superior to any of these three and it's not even close.


----------



## Rax (Mar 11, 2013)

Erza is pretty much a pretty girl Mary Sue, but at least can defend herself, where as the other two scream for others to save them


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 11, 2013)

^ She can't defend herself in this thread can she


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2013)

Who. The. Hell. Is. Sakura.?


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 11, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Who. The. Hell. Is. Sakura.?



Someone you should've forgotten


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 11, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Who. The. Hell. Is. Sakura.?



A character from a Clamp manga


----------



## Alita (Mar 11, 2013)

Tragic said:


> Sakura doesn't even show up enough in the manga for me to hate her. When Sasuke shows up, Sakura's character becomes annoying to watch. And unfortunately, that's the only time she's around. Sakura had a really good fight at the beginning of Shippuden then became incredibly irrelevant. Wasted potential. Just like all of the females in Naruto.
> 
> Erza is the biggest Mary-sue _ever_. The plot bends to her will. There is NO logic in any of her fights. Her character is incredibly infuriating but at the same time, at least she can fight unlike the other two. At least she's relevant.
> 
> ...


This right here. And I'm pretty confident there are worst shounen females out there than these 3.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> A character from a Clamp manga



Sakura Kinomoto >>>> all other Sakuras


----------



## Rax (Mar 11, 2013)

Erza isn't the biggest Mary Sue ever.

That lies solely in Medaka Kurokami.

There's not a single person who can say Erza is a bigger Mary Sue than Medaka.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

CCS Sakura is fucking awesome, but the anime one in particular. The manga version is waaay shoujouish for my tastes


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 11, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Erza isn't the biggest Mary Sue ever.
> 
> That lies solely in Medaka Kurokami.
> 
> There's not a single person who can say Erza is a bigger Mary Sue than Medaka.



Isn't Medaka supposed to be a Mary Sue though?

Writing a story about a Mary Sue type of character is different than a character just ending up as a Mary Sue.


----------



## Sintra (Mar 11, 2013)

Out of that list, definitely Sakura.


----------



## Rax (Mar 12, 2013)

Mary Sue is a Mary Sue.


----------



## 8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Mary Sue is a Mary Sue.


what about saitama from one punch-man. do you think he's an annoying sue as well?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> A character from a Clamp manga



Oh God my sides.

By the way I would like to say.

Thank you America for butchering this series to make it for children


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Oh God my sides.
> 
> By the way I would like to say.
> 
> Thank you America for butchering this series to make it for children



Not to nitpick, but it was a Canadian licensing company which did the 'conversion'(if you want to call it that)


----------



## Motivated (Mar 12, 2013)

Erza ofcourse. There can never be enough ass pulls in her fights, so annoying.


----------

